# Another newbie



## Andy (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Some of you may already know me from HPPDONLINE

I've suffered from DP/DR and HPPD for over 20 years. It was an intensely bad acid trip that did it for me. My symptoms relate more to DR than DP although I can relate to a lot of the DP symptoms.

Does anyone know of any natural remedies that can help with the anxiety factor? I've been experimenting with different doses of 5-HTP recently and that seems to help. I'm going to try combining it with St Johns Wort and see what that does.

I've never official been diagnosed, I was referred to a psychologist many years ago but he though it was all in my head. I really don't want to start taking addictive benzos, I don't think I'd have the will power to just use them when I needed them and would end up getting hooked. I almost got hooked on alcohol because that greatly relieves the symptoms for me (although it makes them worse the next day).

Andy


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey Andy,

Excuse my ignorance, but what does DP/DR and HPPD mean?


----------



## Andy (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Bedge,

DP=Depersonalisation

DR=Derealisation

HPPD=Hallucinogen Persistent Perception Disorder (i.e. still having hallucinations years after you took an hallucinogenic drug).

Andy


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey!

*******. Thanks for that. I think i have / had Depersonalisation, but Derealisation sounds so faimilar to.

HPPD doesnt sound to crash hot. Must not be nice at all. I read your post, and my mum works for a brilliant and amazing natropath. I shall ask if she knows of any good therapys.


----------

